# Hello from Nova Scotia.



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Randy. Have fun here.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Which club are you in?
Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## dz anzio (Feb 3, 2008)

*Nova Scotia*



Lawrence Archer said:


> Which club are you in?
> Welcome to AT.


Sorry for just replying but had some com problems. I dont belong to any club as of yet. Well, there isnt any in Cumberland County. There seems to be some interest here in my home town so we are starting one here. I'm also opening up a pro-shop here with an indoor shooting range. I dont expect to get rich but it will help the local bow hunters and it will be fun to be able to shoot all year round.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!*


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------

